# Retro Chute control to motorized?



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone think of doing a retro fit of the new joystick system on the previous model Snowblower? I would love to have that instead of bending down low each time to reach the manual gear... I would be totally fine if even it was just a side to side one and still manual vertical control.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

which " previous" model do you speak of ?


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Anyone think of doing a retro fit of the new joystick system on the previous model Snowblower? I would love to have that instead of bending down low each time to reach the manual gear... I would be totally fine if even it was just a side to side one and still manual vertical control.


With the right amount of time and money anything is possible...but you would probably come out ahead on both if you sell your existing machine and buy a new one with the joystick controls.
The canadian versions of the previous models did come with the joystick so the parts are probably out there to do the retrofit.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you research it you'll find that there are quite a few "conversions" from manual to power chute and deflector. It can be done, but it takes a lot of thinking to make it right.
you can always just bring the crank handle to the top panel like a Yamaha so you don't have to bend down to reach it.
I'd also want to have power steering on it.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah... I figure I would maybe buy the canadian assembly for the prior model 2015 model, and just put the parts on... My guess is its similar to the 2016 one... 2 motors to control up and down and side to side...

I would consider moving it up to where the handle bar is like the Yamaha though... Its a better compromise.

I've seen some pretty dare I say "*******" ways of making a chute motorized... I am not interested in any of those ways... I'd want it to be basically a retro-fit of the new tech on the prior year... Its definitely possible... The question is how much time skill, and parts will it take.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Yeah... I figure I would maybe buy the canadian assembly for the prior model 2015 model, and just put the parts on... My guess is its similar to the 2016 one... 2 motors to control up and down and side to side...
> 
> I would consider moving it up to where the handle bar is like the Yamaha though... Its a better compromise.
> 
> I've seen some pretty dare I say "*******" ways of making a chute motorized... I am not interested in any of those ways... I'd want it to be basically a retro-fit of the new tech on the prior year... Its definitely possible... The question is how much time skill, and parts will it take.


I agree, moving the crank handle up would solve your main issue.
Agree as well that the retrofit may very well be doable but may not be cost effective in the end.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I agree, moving the crank handle up would solve your main issue.
> Agree as well that the retrofit may very well be doable but may not be cost effective in the end.


+1 on that !


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Well I did a little bit of research and it appears that the parts to do the motorized retrofit are available... The real question is do you go "whole-hog" and replace both the veritcal adjustment and horizontal, or just the horizontal?

Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AW CHUTER MOTOR (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

I'm guessing it would be around $200 to do it with all the correct parts and a cutout for the joystick in the current panel... I could cut $50 out of that by just doing the horizontal adjustment.

I might do this next year or even this year If I get bored with my other projects.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

SS -

I believe you are looking at the wrong parts.
I spent no more than 45 seconds googling with not a quick link for parts, but you should be looking for parts similar to this Model equivalent - HS928TCD. That would be more-inline with 2014-prior models


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> SS -
> 
> I believe you are looking at the wrong parts.
> I spent no more than 45 seconds googling with not a quick link for parts, but you should be looking for parts similar to this Model equivalent - HS928TCD. That would be more-inline with 2014-prior models


+ 1 with that.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> SS -
> 
> I believe you are looking at the wrong parts.
> I spent no more than 45 seconds googling with not a quick link for parts, but you should be looking for parts similar to this Model equivalent - HS928TCD. That would be more-inline with 2014-prior models


Did you find parts for the Canadian variant? I couldnt find a source for the Canadian parts. Anyone know where to source parts from the above model?

I agree with you that it would be the best solution, however in absence of an online resource for the Canadian model, I had to look at the 2016 parts listings.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my mind going on how to "power up" chute turn and deflector without major modifications to the machine and also being able to have the manual mode as a back up, if I can get it to work I may share the info. :smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I got my mind going on how to "power up" chute turn and deflector without major modifications to the machine and also being able to have the manual mode as a back up, if I can get it to work I may share the info. :smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


I appreciate it! I still think if someone (maybe a friendly neighbor to the north) can point me in the direction of the Canadian parts directory for the hs928, it would be almost plug and play. I don't know about the manual backup being an option, as I don't know how you would do that. I've looked at pictures of the Canadian variant and compared to the US. and it looks almost identical with the exception that they use 2 different brackets for the motor mounts and linkage to control the chute direction and angle. The other obvious change is the control panel. I still think I could modify the original panel by drilling a hole in it for the joystick, and just have it go side to side, and keep the manual adjustment for angle, thus cutting costs on parts and eliminating 90% (in my mind) of the effort involved with adjusting the chute direction.


----------

